# Mishimoto Releases Nissan 350Z/Infiniti G35 Direct Fit Oil Cooler Kit



## Mishimoto (Jun 27, 2012)

Mishimoto proudly announces the all-new Nissan 350Z 2003-2009 / Infiniti G35 Coupe 2003-2007 Oil Cooler Kit! 

Specially designed for your Nissan 350Z and Infiniti G35, the Mishimoto oil cooler is a direct fit and is works with both manual and automatic applications. Proven to reduce engine oil temperatures 25 degrees, this oil cooler kit is a must have for your 350Z or G35.The Mishimoto 350Z / G35 oil cooler kit is available with an optional thermostatic sandwich plate for safe daily-driver warm up and additional operating temperature control.










Check out our product page for more information, tech specs, installation video and engineering report.

Feel free to PM me with any questions about this or any other product we carry.

Thanks


----------

